
Sales Free Agents website for Covid-19 Layoffs - mathewpregasen
https://salesfreeagents.com
======
WindyCityTech
Interesting idea! i'm curious how many folks would be comfortable opting into
that not knowing exactly where their name is going (I see the disclaimer and
love the idea) I just bet folks would be cautious. Is there a way to identify
what type of salesperson/experience/level/industry etc.

